# my sept throwdown



## miamirick (Oct 3, 2010)

i was thinking of the worst thing that would leave a bad taste in your mouth,

what is worse than an IRS AUDIT NOTICE?

so why not?

my second choice was an old shoe








i forgot to put ronp on it so resent


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 3, 2010)

BRILLANT


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2010)

Rick,

Beauty!

How long did you marinate that?

Temp?

Time?

Isn't that pressure treated you're using under that audit?

Did your helper like it?

Too many questions,

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Oct 3, 2010)

So what was YOUR internal temp when you filed your taxes this year? Very creative!


----------



## meateater (Oct 3, 2010)

Excellent! Did your buddy help you out?


----------



## chefrob (Oct 3, 2010)

i kinda liked this one rick!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 3, 2010)

Dang, I missed the IRS part or I would have given you a perfect score also....


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 3, 2010)

Very funny man - love it


----------



## miamirick (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks beer b q   i thought the judges score was very low   only 12 points    maybe it was the PT wood under the dish that droppes the score!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 3, 2010)

Actually we judged on the curve and Squirrels entry totally wiped out the curve...


----------

